# Starting, Electrical Problem



## mwooldri (May 15, 2006)

I am having problems starting. When I turn to accessory, the red light turns on then goes dim. I turn to heat glow plugs and no light. I turn to start and hear noise from relays, also feel some electrical shock on the key.

Thought it was a loose ground but check those. Also new battery.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Tinkz (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like you might have an issue with your ignition barrel. What model tractor do you have? I work at a New Holland dealership and can look at the schematics if you like?
Regards,
Damien


----------



## mwooldri (May 15, 2006)

*see other post*

thanks for replying...I posted this in the wrong section and reposted in the compact section...he is my solution...

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8957&highlight=starting+problems


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark, please accept our apologies for missing your post. It happens from time to time but we do our best to answer every thread posted. 

On another note, I noticed you are from Warrenton, VA. So am I. My family lives there but I ended up I ended up in Tennessee about 15 years ago in the course of my assignments in the military. After 22 years on active duty I retired in Tennessee a few years ago. Nice to see somebody from home!


----------

